

New million dollar startup takes on YikYak and Secret with beautiful UI - insomnie
http://www.push-it.co

======
minimaxir
You can't arbitrarily call your own startup a "million dollar startup." It
doesn't work like that.

------
anigbrowl
'Beautiful' is one of those startup buzzwords that I would like to see retired
at the end of this year.

------
zooso
This is very misleading !

